# June / July 14: Ammo Getting Back to normal



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

9mm 115 gr. RN New

And I saw an add for Tula 223 at $229 per 1000 this morning. I'm seeing some bricks of 22 LR at $29.95 again though that's still rare. This place has 240 7.62x51 for $170ish.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm in at higher prices but have continued to buy on the way down. Dollar cost averaging ... at least that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I was at Big R a little while back and the prices on ammo was looking a lot better. They had TONS of .308 and .223 as well. Lots of 168 and 175 grain for .308 which has been pretty hard to find at the gun shops around.. I like the 175gr as does my rifles..


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw .22 LR at the LGS for the first time in over a year yesterday. I wrote that caliber off along with others after the freakout though. 9mm has been plentiful Wal Mart had federal ball for $13.00 per 50. Great price. I just picked up Federal Power shok soft tip 30.06 for $1.00 per round. Lately the 12 gauge .00 buck has been crazy cheap! I bought boxes of 5 rounds for $2.99. Wal Mart has Winchester bird shot for the same price right now. It is definitely getting close to a buyer's market.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Walmart This Past Week End Had Federal Game Loads Twelve Gauge For 19.97 Per 100 Rounds. They Are The Cheap Rounds But They Are Lead Shot. I Thought This To Be A Really Good Bargain. Also 420 Rounds Of Federal 55 Fmj For 180 Out The Door That Included Tax. It Was All On Strippers And Was In A Sealed Steel Ammo Can.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

5.56/.223 prices have been falling in my area recently, at least in Wal-Mart and Cabela's. The stores that are typically over priced are, surprised, still over priced.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, it seems like things are getting better(price and inventory). Hopefully there won't be another scare that runs up prices again! I don't think we will see the prices we saw 10yrs ago.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wallymart in my area is getting pretty well stocked too.yesterday I saw cci minimags $6.47 a box,13 cents a piece was too high,I didn't buy any they had a lot but at that price they will prolly be there for a while. the rest was a decent price,still no regular .22lr though.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have been able to find just about any caliber at halfway decent prices except I cannot find any .357 magnum or .44 magnum at any price in my area. :x


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I need to stock back up on range day ammo. Last two range days made a major dent in the pile set aside of fun time. I am seeing rounds stay on the shelf now , not long ago it was gone as fast as it came in.


----------

